# New here!



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey all 

Seems like a wealth of knowledge on this forum! Where I live is not a very horsey community, and I think I am pretty much it for drivers. I am excited to be joining this board, in hopes to further my driving education, seeing as though I do no have a mentor local to me.

So 4 years ago I bred my Appaloosa mare to an awesome western pleasure stallion in hopes of a stellar, colored foal that would be a sensible and energetic trail horse. 

Fast forward to now, I have an amazing 3 year old (not colored.. lol) filly that is totally unflappable. And also 14 hh and petite. I am 5'8" and a bit fluffly, so me riding her just is not going to work out. She is 100% my heart horse, so I made up my mind to enjoy her and give her a job she can enjoy by driving her.

It is an adventure we both really look forward to everytime I head out with a halter. We're going at this alone, but so far so good. 2 days ago, she pulled a quad tire for the first time (I've got a cart but is isn't here yet), as she had not used the breastcollar yet. I've done all her training thus far, and.. not to brag or anything, but she is a pretty stellar horse. It helps that she has an _incredible_ mind.

Anywho, if this forum is anything like the others I've been on.. I will be injured if I don't provide at least one photo!

So here she is:










(it was super hot outside this day, and all the mares were forced to eat their supper under the sprinkler!)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Super cute little girl you have there, 14hand equines are a really good size to pull a cart.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing as peaceful as a drive down the road! I'm jealous! I used to have a Morgan we used to drive she has been gone for a couple years now but these pics bring back the memories! 
Welcome!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mernie (May 11, 2012)

Welcome.. looks like you are having fun!! Nice countryside too. B.C.?
This forum is full of wonderful folks!


----------



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Yes.. B.C. how did you know? It is beautiful here. I live a few hours north of Prince George.

I look forward to participating and learning!


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I will enjoy reading about your training journey as I too and new to driving and have no local mentor.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*geting started*



charming said:


> Hey all
> 
> Seems like a wealth of knowledge on this forum! Where I live is not a very horsey community, and I think I am pretty much it for drivers. I am excited to be joining this board, in hopes to further my driving education, seeing as though I do no have a mentor local to me.
> 
> ...


 hiya its a great story of how your geting started and it seems you are finding your own path with your mare she seems to be enjoying her work.
there are many people who can help you along the way here and its a pleasure meeting you.
and your mare is beautiful.
many thanks for shareing your pictures.


----------



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*warm welcome*



charming said:


> Hey all
> 
> Seems like a wealth of knowledge on this forum! Where I live is not a very horsey community, and I think I am pretty much it for drivers. I am excited to be joining this board, in hopes to further my driving education, seeing as though I do no have a mentor local to me.
> 
> ...


 hiya it looks ike your haveing a great time and your turn out looks great im pleased to meet you and my own ponys name is tricky he is only 12 hh and is 27 years old and he still drives and he loves his work.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*new here*

hiya my frend you are more than welcome ok any time ill post some pictures on here i deleated a few of home here and ill put some of harnessing up there are a few in my albums click on and it will open it up and also there is some pictures of me in the school tandem driveing.
many thanks


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hiya long lineing*

hiya i see you have a harness and had your girl on the road.
i think long lineing (reining behind her) and start her education.
take a bit of carrot or apple with you so when you finish give her some and leave her on a good note and she will learn and except her work quicker.
i would sugest use a blinkerd bridle at first have a frend walk out with you at her head but just to gide her when needed.
also intaval train her walk and woah and when she responds reward her and then continue on.
if you have a paddock at home you can longline her in a circle.
i have a set of long lines and i can work a horse with one thinger as the weight does the rest.
and when both of your confedences grow ask her for trot and jog behind her and ask her for walk and woah and stand and reward her.
progress like that and tie the traces via the breeching straps so you can long line her in her collar and breeching.
were the collar trace buckle is lets say the trace is on the 4th hole get the trace bend it back on its self about 10-12 inchs back to the buckle and wind it round and then pass it through the end loop so you can keep your traces out of the way of her and you can shoughten them as to attach the breeching strap so she can feel both of them.
when you are happy the way she is going harness her up and put her to have some one help you and stand by her head and long line beside your cart when she is walking climb aboard gentley she wont notice the weight.
go about 100 yards and reward her use your voice no wips ask her what to do and leave her on a good note.
and do the same on the next day walk her a bit ferther and both of your confedences will build and you will have a great mare you can be proud of.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*she is looking good long lineing*

hiya she is looking good long long reining (lineing ) hows she responding to you and i think if she is quiet enough i think you can put her to and drive her.
let us know how you get on many thanks.


----------



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)

We hitched Miss Oakley last night for the first time.

She is a super star


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She is great!


----------



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)

She is! lol

thanks!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pulling quad tyre*



charming said:


> Hey all
> 
> Seems like a wealth of knowledge on this forum! Where I live is not a very horsey community, and I think I am pretty much it for drivers. I am excited to be joining this board, in hopes to further my driving education, seeing as though I do no have a mentor local to me.
> 
> ...


 thats great your nearley home if she is quiet put her to and long line rein beside her with your cart then climb aboard she will not notice the extra weight.
your doing a good job there happy driveing.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*harness*



charming said:


> We hitched Miss Oakley last night for the first time.
> 
> She is a super star


 well she is a loveley girl and very quiet in deed the tug should be on the last hole on the driveing pad so the shafts are raised slightley.
it looks like you have the tug in the belly band adjustment.
it needs to go were the three /four holes are at the top of the pad.
i also noticed that you have breeching ds missing on your shafts see if you can perchase some from your harness maker or cart supplyer.
thay need to be about 5 inchs along the shaft so to say in line with the front of the hind leg were it joins the belly better still if you look at your picture there is a slightley darker pieace about 3-4 inchs from your breeching strap buckle lieing on your shaft fix the ds there and your brake is fixted your horse can hold your cart going down hills.
many thanks take care from michael and tricky.


----------



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)

For sure, actually I had to make a new hole for the tug hardware as the holes closer to the top of the saddle are much too high for her. I have ordered footmans loops for my cart and they will be installed once they arrive (for the holdback straps).. not to worry, I've got it all sorted out.

Thanks!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*help with breeching ds*

on my exercise troting sulky i had made 4 breeching ds out of flat steel about 10 mm 1/4 inch wide made like goal posts
|
] like thease simbles if you add all to geather in your minds 
|
eye the hoop is were the breeching strap will pass and will loop around the shaft and the trace.
the 2 flat ends if you drill them you can screw them in to your wooden shafts on my sulky i had them welded as the shafts are steel tube.
your doing great with her and i admire you and your horse in what you both have acheaved.
many thanks michael.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

She looks really good, calm, and alert. If I can make one suggestion, your shafts go too far forward. If your mare was to turn, she is going to gouge herself on the end of your shaft. We all have done this and it is a learning process, but wanted to mention it to you. You want to bring your cart back so that the end of the shaft is mid shoulder....

Be safe, enjoy, and have fun.


----------

